# Angeln in Julianadorp



## Mingen (1. Dezember 2017)

Moin zusammen,
ich fahre diese jahr vom 17.12 - 22.12 mit der Familie nach Julianadorp. Natürlich nicht ohne Angel ! 
Ich bin momentan etwas erschlagen, von den vielen Aussagen über das was man darf, und was nicht ! Ist jemand fit, mit dem Thema „auf was muss ich achten“ und „was darf ich fangen (zum verzehr) „? 
Vispass und Nachtangelgenehmigung habe ich natürlich  ! 
P.S. Mir geht es um Binnengewässer! 

Ich danke Euch für die Hilfe !!!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp*

Hallo Mingen,
auf was willst du in Julianadorp denn angeln?

Hier schon mal ein bisschen was zum stöbern  

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279460
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307439
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155605
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252873


----------



## Mingen (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp*

Hey Franz,
am liebsten würde ich auf Hecht angeln. 
Hab jetzt leider so viel wiedersprüchliches gelesen, das ich mir absolut nicht mehr sicher bin, ob ich das darf ! Würde ja auch gerne den Fisch zum verzehr mitnehmen ! 

Gruss 
Stefan


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp*



> Hab jetzt leider so viel wiedersprüchliches gelesen, das ich mir absolut nicht mehr sicher bin, ob ich das darf ! Würde ja auch gerne den Fisch zum verzehr mitnehmen !



Das Meer vor der Nase und dann auch Hechte  Unglaublich :q 

Aber gut. 
Du musst im Visplanner einfach nachschauen, dort stehen die Regeln für das jeweilige Gewässer drin. 

Direkt in Julianadorp ist z.B dieser Polder:
http://www.visplanner.nl/#Polder Koegras

Dort steht:


> Snoek moet onmiddellijk na de vangst levend in hetzelfde water worden teruggezet!


Das heißt: Hecht muss zurück. 

Wie das mit Visplanner App usw. funktioniert, mit den Regeln usw. ist auch in diesem Video erklärt:
[youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8


----------



## dernichtsfängt (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp*

Nimm in Julianadorp auf keinen Fall Hechte mit, du würdest damit nicht weit kommen.
Julianadorp is derart Touriverseucht,da haben die Niederländer ganz besonders ein Auge auf Angeltouris und deren Fehlverhalten.


----------



## Mingen (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp*

Moin Zusammen ! 
Ich danke Euch schonmal vielmals ! 

Ich habe mitlerweile noch einiges gefunden ! 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch Holländisch lernen |supergri

Eine Frage bleibt jetzt nur noch .....
Weiss jemand mit welchem Ködern ich in Julianadorp angeln darf ? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Stefan


----------



## Saltywata (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp*

Soweit ich weiß ist dort alles Gängige erlaubt, ich hatte nie Probleme und war immer mit dem vollen Arsenal unterwegs, die Einheimischen sind freundlich und hilfsbereit, wenn man selbst höflich ist. Solltest du noch keine Antwort bis Reisebeginn haben, frag den Besitzer des Zoogeschäfts im Einkaufszentrum "de Riepel" der weiß alles,verkauft auch Angelkram, spricht allerdings nur wenig deutsch und englisch, daher empfiehlt es sich die Begriffe auf niederländisch parat zu haben.

Je nachdem wo du bist kann ich dir sagen, dass die Gewässer rund um die Ferienparks nicht sonderlich tief sind und zumindest im Sommer schwerst verkrautet. Alles was in den Parks selbst liegt, taugt dann nix sofern du nicht mit Kindern auf kleine Weißfische angeln willst, da halten alle mal die Rute rein. 
Der Nordhollandkanal ist häufig von einheimischen Matchanglern und Feederanglern frequentiert, da habe ich wenig Erfahrung, weil ich meist im Urlaub aus Gründen kein Kfz mehr führe. Im Sommer geht jedenfalls alles was man an Gummis leicht durchleiern kann, Spinner und natürlich auch Naturköder am Finesse, wobei dann auch mal Weißfische zuschlagen. Krautfrei ist erste Bürgerpflicht, aber das sollte ja jetzt hoffentlich weniger ein Thema sein.
Ansonsten vielleicht jetzt im Winter es mal machen wie der Matze und je nach Kraut mal die Köfis treiben lassen, Brücken, Wasserkreuzungen und Stege gibt es genug. 

Was das Mitnehmen angeht, so bin ich der Meinung, dass dort C&R Pflicht besteht. Ich lasse mich allerdings auch gern eines besseren belehren.


----------

